

Show HN: Ruby app to find photos you haven't uploaded to your Flickr account. - timmorgan
https://github.com/seven1m/flickr-upload-set

======
timmorgan
Hey guys, this is something I built in an evening. It needs some more work
(ability to upload straight from the app would be nice), but it's already
helping me to find hundreds of photos I failed to upload to my Flickr account.

Feedback (and pull requests) welcome.

